# To touch or not touch the balls?



## mmjj

So to the point, what do guys think of having their balls touched? It's a little silly and embarrassing but it's important cause some guys really like it. I haven't been with many guys that have really liked them played with or at least never said anything about it. It would mostly be when giving a bj. What do guys want girls to do with their balls? What really feels good and what are the best techniques? I pretty much don't touch their balls unless the guys says it's ok and he likes it.


----------



## joe kidd

A nice fondle while getting a BJ is always welcome. No squeeze please.


----------



## that_girl

My husband likes it. Preferably to be touched with my mouth.


----------



## DanF

If I was answering this question coming from my wife;
Feel free to touch, fondle, gently pull, lick, suck, kiss the "boys" at any time...


----------



## Enigma77

i love it when they are just softly touched..just barley touching the skin..send tingles to the head of my penis to my toes


----------



## discouraged1

mmjj said:


> So to the point, what do guys think of having their balls touched? It's a little silly and embarrassing but it's important cause some guys really like it. I haven't been with many guys that have really liked them played with or at least never said anything about it. It would mostly be when giving a bj. What do guys want girls to do with their balls? What really feels good and what are the best techniques? I pretty much don't touch their balls unless the guys says it's ok and he likes it.


I would love to have them touched but in 20 years of marriage I couldn't tell you what it feels like... I say touch and feel just no squeezing. Licking would be great too! I think.


----------



## janesmith

DanF said:


> If I was answering this question coming from my wife;
> Feel free to touch, fondle, gently pull, lick, suck, kiss the "boys" at any time...


this and licking and sucking on the perenium (sp?) and rubbing that area as well with the heel of your hand.


----------



## PBear

I would say touch away. If he doesn't like it, he can guide your hand or head away. Personally, it doesn't do too much for me.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment

I say just communicate with your partner - either verbally by asking him outright, or just gently trying things and watching his reaction.

Every man may like something different - and may like different things at different times.


----------



## LovesHerMan

My husband doesn't like to be touched there at all; it is too sensitive for him. I thought it seemed sexy too, but we stay with penis only.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

DanF said:


> Feel free to touch, fondle, gently pull, lick, suck, kiss the "boys" at any time...


My husband would say exactly the same, even after he got some, he would still welcome it. Never would be a pushing away at any time -ever.


----------



## Soupnutz

Touching and licking is good for me. When me and the wife have naked movie night we touch each other and I love it when she gently scrapes across them with her fingernails. During BJ's I like her to handle them a little more roughly. She did suck on one of them one time while giving head and used too much pressure, that hurt like hell.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Pop one or both in your mouth.


----------



## oneonone

my husband loves his balls played with, softly tho. No squeazes.


----------



## CoolBreeze10

I like when my wife massages them while she's on top or giving me a handjob.


----------



## adamhunter686

I love for a woman to gently rub my balls while either giving me a hand job or blow job. The best way I found was to place her fingers behind my balls cupping them in her hand and rubbing the front of them with her thumb while rolling them back and forth over her fingers. AW MAN, IT' SO AWESOME!!! The only actions that are better are playing with her boobs, licking, sucking, fingering and ****ing her *****.:smthumbup:


----------



## Browncoat

zombie thread alert. This thread is from 2011


----------



## discouraged1

Browncoat said:


> zombie thread alert. This thread is from 2011


True... my balls still haven't been touched by the wife since it was originally posted!


----------



## Jellybeans

Lol, Discouraged
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

hell yes and just under them also.


----------



## MrsOldNews

that_girl said:


> My husband likes it. Preferably to be touched with my mouth.


Started to type a response to this thread but it turned dirty real fast  


so I'll just go with what that_girl said.


----------



## Browncoat

discouraged1 said:


> True... my balls still haven't been touched by the wife since it was originally posted!


So sad... why do you have to make me laugh at your misery. Darn your clever post!


----------



## discouraged1

Browncoat said:


> So sad... why do you have to make me laugh at your misery. Darn your clever post!


But really my balls would probably turn blue immediately if they were to get touched. No laughing.. He he.


----------



## Browncoat

discouraged1 said:


> But really my balls would probably turn blue immediately if they were to get touched. No laughing.. He he.


OK that was a visual I could have lived w/o.


----------

